# I would be willing to pay for more PM storage...



## edhara

How about a premium member service? For instance, maybe something like $10-15/year? Increase your PM storage and add in just a slightly longer sig limit for paying for such a service?

Just a thought...

- Ed


----------



## StanSimmons

I second that suggestion... and get rid of the 30 second limit on PM's for premium subs.


----------



## RegBarc

Heck, I'd do it I think. Especially for the sig! That'd be the dealbreaker.


----------



## Warren

Maybe a larger avater. Or a small way to let people know you are a preium member.


----------



## Lori

I'd do it.


----------



## David Bott

Hi... 

Sorry to say I have no way to control the signature size for each user group type nor the posting timer. These are all site wide settings. (BTW...the sig is now 200 charactors vs the 150. Has been for some time.) I also just now dropped the PM timer to 20 seconds.

I can control PM amounts, forums areas (like hidden areas), a real time chat room (I am looking to maybe add that.), Avatar size, and a few other things. (Not sure why the avatar size.) 

Have not considered the club area idea based on some of the issues we have had. I do run a AVS Club on AVS Forum that has done very well.

BTW...Are you aware you can download all your PM's to free up space?


----------



## Lori

We used to be able to email PMs to ourself. Whatever happened to that feature?


----------



## dswallow

Lori said:


> We used to be able to email PMs to ourself. Whatever happened to that feature?


That was an installed hack in the last version; the current version had various download capabilities and I suppose that made the need for the email hack unnecessary or that the email hack wasn't available yet for the new version.

It's annoying to do, but downloading the TXT file version and then emailing it to myself lets me put the PM's with my other emailed PM's. So it's an easy workaround, I guess.


----------



## MikeMar

What is this 30 second PM limit or whatever?


----------



## dswallow

MikeMar said:


> What is this 30 second PM limit or whatever?


One can only send a private message every X seconds; there's an enforced delay to prevent spamming. Of course such enforced delays also greatly inconvenience mailing info to a large list of people -- like for meets.


----------



## jsmeeker

I'm such an outsider, I don't have issues with needing a lot more PM storage.


----------



## mike_k

jsmeeker said:


> I'm such an outsider, I don't have issues with needing a lot more PM storage.


 

Ed - I'd be happy to lease you my storage space. I promise I won't read any of the PMs..... really.... promise...


----------



## heyitscory

David Bott said:


> (Not sure why the avatar size.)


While the extra pixels might add up to a large chunck of space on the server when a few thousand slightly larger pictures started being updated, avatars that were 80x80 or even larger, it would definately make everyone's face clearer and more recognizable. Reconizability is one of the reasons for the TC face avatars.

Here, look.

75








80








100









and here's how that would look at 65x65









See, these small avatars loose all their detail as you shrink them.
Here's the original.











This especially helps when the picture is not a close-up head shot, like bust shot or a standing photo.


----------



## Nfuego

jsmeeker said:


> I'm such an outsider, I don't have issues with needing a lot more PM storage.


Please...

My work blocked this site so I can't visit TCF daily any longer. I has been nearly a month since my last visit here and no one even noticed!


----------

